# Android based dashboard for EVs



## jorge1124 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello, I've been looking on the web for a Android based dashborad in order to get a look to the gauges and volatge, amps, etc..readings in a DIY electric vehicle ( like the one from "Electric Motorwerks"). I did not find any DIY proyect or kit for sale (2017). Do you guys have some information of where to look for it? thanks.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

these guys wound up using android torque, 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...isplay-android-torque-pro-support-126690.html

basically you have a microcontroller gathering data from the car, and define some custom OBDII style pids and share them with torque in that format (i.e. via bluetooth). Then the user can arrange them however they like on the display. I don't know if it has a bargraph style though like leafspy does. but still can display min/max/current/etc.

edit, looks like they moved on.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I made my own browser based digital dash (It is running on an Android tablet).





But I kind of decided against a tablet based digital dash in the end.

Typical consumer tablets are not really designed to function over the automotive temperature range.

So in your car during a sunny day, they will be over temperature, of the display will not work.

And it sucks when you have no dash board. 

However they are fine for troubleshooting / diagnostic info.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

hmm.. wifi connection is nice, you don't need any custom android (or ios, or pc) layer to proxy the bluetooth data to the browser, runs on anything with zero (or little) fuss.


----------



## Paulski (Jul 9, 2017)

WolfTronix said:


> I made my own browser based digital dash (It is running on an Android tablet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disclaimer - I know nothing about anything Am just in the beginning of figuring out how to build my first EV

What about using an android based stereo head unit instead of a tablet? Iv seen ones made by "joying" that can use the torque app to communicate with OBD2 over bluetooth.

I'm interested in this cause I would like go the no gauge route and just have a tablet to monitor everything, but you make a good point about it not being able to hold up in an automotive envirnment.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Paulski said:


> What about using an android based stereo head unit instead of a tablet?


That would work, since the head unit would have an LCD that is designed to work in the automotive environment.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

dcb said:


> hmm.. wifi connection is nice, you don't need any custom android (or ios, or pc) layer to proxy the bluetooth data to the browser, runs on anything with zero (or little) fuss.


Yup, that was the goal. 

It is just a webpage, so it is not tied to any one operating system, or browser.

The browser just needs HTML5 and JavaScript support.


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

My idea currently is to use a CAN display.
I'll use an Opus A3e with touch
http://www.topcon-electronics.de/produkte/uebersicht/produkt-detail/product/opus-a3e.html
Operating temperature is operating -30° to +65°C
Have not started implementing it, so for now it's just an idea.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

oudevolvo said:


> I'll use an Opus A3e with touch


We've been looking at them for the open source Tesla projects... do you have any confirmed pricing? I contacted them a couple of times but never got a response


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> We've been looking at them for the open source Tesla projects... do you have any confirmed pricing? I contacted them a couple of times but never got a response


I found some pricing info for the A3 series on https://www.techniekwebshop.nl/wachendorff-opus-a3e-a3s.html
I'm interested in using the OPUSA3EL1CANT000S - Wachendorff Monitor A3 OPUS Eco kleur touch CAN which that webshop offers for 303 ex VAT.
In the end I'll be ordering one via Anne (New Electric) who can deliver those as well.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

oudevolvo said:


> In the end I'll be ordering one via Anne (New Electric) who can deliver those as well.


Ah, that's good to know, I'll pass that info onto my colleagues


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello, if you're still looking for a EV Android Dashboard, we've just released PowerWatcher 3.0. This device collects various data from your electric vehicle and displays it on your Android smartphone.

You can control the energy consumption of the battery in different modes of movement, receive a lot of useful information in real-time such as:

- Amper/Hours Spent | Total Amper/Hours
- Watt/Hours Spent | Total Watt/Hours
- Amper/Hour Recuperation | Watt/Hour Recuperation
- Charge Level
- Cycle Count
- Min Voltage | Max Voltage
- Max Current
- Max Speed | Average Speed
- Temperature
- Distance

You can find more detailed info about the device on our website: https://powerwatcher.net/


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
What is the Max batterie voltage?
Greetings Boxster-warp


----------

